# Boston area meet - let's do it again!



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Seems like last time we had a meet it was a success and people keep asking when is the next one. I'd be happy to see something happen Mid may (13th or 20th?), the weather should be stable by than. No particular place in mind, but it sounded like Boston/slightly west of Boston would be ideal spot for many coming from South/West/MooHampshire, so let's hear from those who think they can make it to this one! We can keep Lynn Woods as our plan B. Discuss.

P.S. You don't have to have a system ready in order to come, just show up, meet people and audition!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

There is an IASCA competition on May 13 in Maryland that I probably will be attending . So I would vote for the 20th.


----------



## amb3cog (Mar 25, 2017)

Hopefully I can make it. That's only about a 2hr or so ride from me (I'm in little Rhody). Would love to check out people's gear, and hang out talking sh&t, err I mean shop.


----------



## USS Enterprise (May 26, 2007)

Wish I could come, but I'm going to be busy straight through the month.
I hope you guys have a lot of fun!


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

I should be settled by then and hopefully have my install done late may. Heh, prob not. But If im not working im down.


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

Sounds like fun, let's do it

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Can we agree on the 20th?


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Can we agree on the 20th?


20th sounds fine with me.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I would like to propose a great location. It's called the Lafayette Club in Taunton, MA

They host bike nights on Thursday nights and free live music on Sundays during the season. Where they have a huge outdoor bars and grills. 

Should be o.k. there on a Saturday. I don't think the outdoor bar and grill will be open then.......

There is outdoor portapotti, shade with huge pine trees, picnic tables, and tons of parking. Even power outlets.

I will give them a call in the next day or two and see if they mind.

https://www.facebook.com/pg/The-Lafayette-Club-205015636215787/about/?ref=page_internal


https://local.yahoo.com/info-10287346-lafayette-taunton


The location is west of Boston and a little south.....close to major highways.


----------



## amb3cog (Mar 25, 2017)

Nice 45 minutes from me with no traffic. I'll do what I can to make it. I usually work on Saturday's though. Place has kind weird hours no? They close for an hour or two around supper time.


----------



## OldSchoolFan (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm in as well. I hope to listen to more cars this time!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

So sounds like people prefer the 20th, so let's shoot for that date!
I am fine with the place that Gerald is suggesting, but is there cell network coverage there?


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Cool that place is really awesome! I believe there is cell phone coverage there.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Can we meet up earlier in the day so that there is more time to spend. Maybe mid morning?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah. Keep in mind that it gets dark late now, unlike it was last time we met.


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

Doesn't look like I'll be making the 20th. A weekend day in June would be the first available for me.

peace,
Mark H


----------



## Tiago729 (May 24, 2015)

I can make it on the 20th.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Tiago729 said:


> I can make it on the 20th.


That's good. I would like to listen to your system. Didn't get a chance at the last gathering.


----------



## Tiago729 (May 24, 2015)

High Resolution Audio said:


> That's good. I would like to listen to your system. Didn't get a chance at the last gathering.


Yeah didn't listen to yours either. Had other plans later that day. Apparently 4 hours weren't enough for me to listen to all the systems.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm working till 1 on the 20th. But after i should be game

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Guys, we will have to push this to early June - hopefully more people will be able to attend. I am open as far as date goes, so let us know what works for you before June 20th.

Thank you.


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

Bummer. Picks date and let us know. I really want to make it to this one.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I vote for Saturday June 10th.........Does that work for all, yall?

Also there are a couple of guys asking about SQ gatherings on New England Car Audio facebook page.

Looks like interest is growing!!!


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

I have to work till 1on that day, but I'm game after

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am fine with the 10th.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone have a thought on standardizing a demo source that everyone can put on cd or usb?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

PorkCereal said:


> Anyone have a thought on standardizing a demo source that everyone can put on cd or usb?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


I have a SQL competition CD that I bought few months ago that SQL uses for judging the cars. It is a mix of various tracks designed to exercise a system in various ways. I was planning to bring it with me to the meet and use as a demo. I would share but since it is a copyrighted CD, I am a bit hesitant to so it.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

I just got the wife a new Q5, we are picking it up and headed for Maryland on the 10th...


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

capea4 said:


> I just got the wife a new Q5, we are picking it up and headed for Maryland on the 10th...


I guess that's better than getting a new wife! Gonna miss you buddy. 

Congrat's on the new car. Is she asking you put a system in it?


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

Ok, I just checked my calendar and I am good to go for the 10th. Really looking forward to it!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

capea4 said:


> I just got the wife a new Q5, we are picking it up and headed for Maryland on the 10th...


Q5, nice choice. Which engine option did you go with? A friend of mine used to own the 3.0T which I got to test drive. It drove very nicely, loaded with all sorts of electronics and sensors. As always, Audi has great interiors, one of the best IMO.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks guys! Sucks I'm gonna miss it. Audi dropped the 6 for the q5 and bumped up the 2.0 a bit and got it to 60 faster than the 6. It's a prestige with cold weather and warm weather so it's pretty much loaded. B&O stereo that I'm sure will keep her happy enough. It's a 19 speaker 3 way front, center, ambient pillars x 4, two way rear doors with rear fill and a plastic "sub" the most I think could happen is a bit stronger sub stage.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am sure there is enough room to throw in a couple of 8s in there


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

lol, those are staying in my car


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I shouldn't go but I might make this.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

It would be good to see you again, Mike. Hope you can make it.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> I shouldn't go but I might make this.


Yes you should! 

Let's shoot for noon.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Mless5 said:


> Yes you should!
> 
> Let's shoot for noon.


12:00 Sounds good to me!


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Should i install my new tm65 v2? I get off around 1230p so i should be there around 1.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## amb3cog (Mar 25, 2017)

Hell yea you should! 

Do IT!!!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> Should i install my new tm65 v2? I get off around 1230p so i should be there around 1.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Hell yeah, you should. I sat in Nick's Personal car for a demo. Those things kick ass. Sounds like 8 or 10" speakers. They play low and loud.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Hell yeah, you should. I sat in Nick's Personal car for a demo. Those things kick ass. Sounds like 8 or 10" speakers. They play low and loud.


Ya, you heard mine last time with the gen 1 stuff. If weather permits ill get it done.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> Ya, you heard mine last time with the gen 1 stuff. If weather permits ill get it done.


I've been working like a dog, the last couple of weeks on the new Mid Bass enclosures . Spent the entire 3 day weekend fabricating. 
1/2 Day yesterday and full day today. 

Got passenger side carpeted and installed today, and playing music. If all goes well tomorrow, I should have the drivers side done.

First time I can say that the Time Machine is "dialed in" to my liking. 15 + hours of tuning.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

I've been slacking. Between the new house and work the car has been an afterthought. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Forecast looks good guys, hoping for a good turn out!


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Won't have the tm2s installed. Sorry. They won't fit in my doors without cutting. Not feeling that atm and don't have the tools anyway 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> Won't have the tm2s installed. Sorry. They won't fit in my doors without cutting. Not feeling that atm and don't have the tools anyway
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


No worries. I'm just happy that you will show up.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

*18 Lakeview Ave, Taunton, MA 02780*


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks like great weather forecast. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Bumpsky for this Saturday. 

1. Mless ( Igor )
2. High Resolution Audio ( Gerald )
3. Porkcereal ( Josh )
4. Goodstuff (Mike)
5. Ziggyrama
6. amb3cog
7. OldSchoolFan
8. Tiago749
9. UssEnterprise
10. MA043HA ( Mark)

Potential turn out for this weekend. Any lurkers that think they may try and attend, please feel free to copy and paste and add your name.


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

I can't make it this time guys. The earliest I could be there would be about 4pm - probably when it'll be winding down. Have a great one!

Peace,
Mark H


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Last Minute Bump for tomorrow


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Looking forward to today's meet up. It's about a two hour drive for me. I just may go to the shop early and give her a bath.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Wish i had time. But wouldn't really matter, 5 min later it would be covered in pollen

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

She is in a bath right now. Getting ready....

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

Btw, I will be there around 1. I need to meet a contractor at home to go over some details before heading over.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I believe Josh won't be there till 1:00 as well. See you both there.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Yup, i should be out of work around 1230

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Was good to meet the new faces and visit the old. Gerald once again stole the show. But hopefully we inspired those that showed to get er done. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

Guys, that was great! Thank you all for showing off your setups and thanks for giving me your honest feedback. For next time, I will try to improve my system further. I wish I had more time to listen to everyone's car. There is always next time, we should do it again in not too distant future.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## amb3cog (Mar 25, 2017)

Yea great time. First time for me to hear some nice stuff. I was waiting on buying the high end of my front stage till I heard some systems. Not sure if it helped me make a decision. But it makes me want to order something soon. Even if it's just a temporary solution. 

Been too into hunting down vintage HiFi deals lately. I need to finish what I started in my car. 

Thank you to everyone for letting me hear your cars. It's really hard to decide how to proceed on something when you don't even have a clue what the results will be. Today I at least got an idea of what's possible. And I really appreciate that.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

It was a good turn out. 7 people total. I got to listen to everyone's systems, this time around. 

A lot of different presentations. And good people. There was a high school graduation celebration at the main area, 

so we had to move to the bottom parking lot, so it wasn't that bad. I had a great time. 

Thanks everyone for the great turn out.


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

High Resolution Audio said:


> It was a good turn out. 7 people total. I got to listen to everyone's systems, this time around.
> 
> A lot of different presentations. And good people. There was a high school graduation celebration at the main area,
> 
> ...


Gerald, what was that figure 8 track that you played for me? I'd love to try that out in my car and see how it sounds?

These are the albums I used today for demos, in case you guys are interested:

Dream Theater - The Astonishing: link

Opeth - Pale Communication: link

Nightwish - Endless Forms Most Beautiful: link

MECA Tantric Tuning CD: link


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Ziggyrama said:


> Gerald, what was that figure 8 track that you played for me? I'd love to try that out in my car and see how it sounds?
> 
> These are the albums I used today for demos, in case you guys are interested:
> 
> ...


Tracie Spencer - Love Me

Thanks for the cool tracks. I don't have to much of that music. It was fun to jam out with those artists.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Guys, thanks for showing up and it was great to see new people too! Sorry I had to scoot early and didn't get to hear every car, but I'll be sure to do so next time. Speaking of next time, I'd like to do this again in the second half of September or early October while it is still warm out. 

Thanks again everybody and I look forward to our next gathering!


----------



## USS Enterprise (May 26, 2007)

And another meet I had to miss....if you guys do it in the fall hopefully I can make that one.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Pictures from the meet? any one...

D.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't think anyone took any. Had too be there to hear it i guess. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Who was the person i was talking to that repaired electronics? Im bad with names.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

PorkCereal said:


> Don't think anyone took any. Had too be there to hear it i guess.


*Good guess... *

Some pictures from previous meets, help others get exited to come to the next one!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Wayne. 



PorkCereal said:


> Who was the person i was talking to that repaired electronics? Im bad with names.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

derickveliz said:


> Some pictures from previous meets, help others get exited to come to the next one!


 At first I was like damn someone had a blue subie like mine? Those are some seriously old pics of my trunk.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> At first I was like damn someone had a blue subie like mine? Those are some seriously old pics of my trunk.


I guess we need to get more pictures! 

I met with MA043HA for about 2 hours a couple of days ago, to check out his new car and future audio project. 


D.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

derickveliz said:


> I guess we need to get more pictures!
> 
> I met with MA043HA for about 2 hours a couple of days ago, to check out his new car and future audio project.
> 
> ...


I would have liked to have joined you. We need to do a mini GTG, soon!


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

Agreed. I didn't hear all the cars last time, would like to hear and see more setups.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Just got my si tm65 v2 in last weekend. Might try to see if i can get my kaxbltwt in. See if i like those better than the m25

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Did you notice a difference in output? Especially way down low?


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Not really, but i haven't really laid into them much. They do sound cleaner though. 
I didn't change the tune or adjust the amp but i did do a layer of mlv on the doors. Figured I'd give them a little play time before i did. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> Not really, but i haven't really laid into them much. They do sound cleaner though.
> I didn't change the tune or adjust the amp but i did do a layer of mlv on the doors. Figured I'd give them a little play time before i did.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


I did notice while sitting in Nicks vehicle that the bass was very clean sounding. Glad that you could notice it as well. 

Those drivers are utterly fantastic, and I'm glad that you invested all the labor needed to install them. Noticing an improvement makes all that labor worth the effort, for sure.


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

derickveliz said:


> I guess we need to get more pictures!
> 
> I met with MA043HA for about 2 hours a couple of days ago, to check out his new car and future audio project.
> 
> ...


Hi Derik. It was fun getting together. Whatever demo CD/list/tracks we share has GOT to include that drum cut you played for me. SO dynamic with your system it definitely has the jump factor! What was that track?


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I did notice while sitting in Nicks vehicle that the bass was very clean sounding. Glad that you could notice it as well.
> 
> Those drivers are utterly fantastic, and I'm glad that you invested all the labor needed to install them. Noticing an improvement makes all that labor worth the effort, for sure.


 Ya, i was hesitant to cut a car so new. But it had to be done. Caused too many fitment issues with anything i tried. Hopefully i dont have to take the doors off again for a while. Was tough getting them on with the mlv.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

MA043HA said:


> Hi Derik. It was fun getting together. Whatever demo CD/list/tracks we share has GOT to include that drum cut you played for me. SO dynamic with your system it definitely has the jump factor! What was that track?


*Thanks, It was great! *

Meeting after work on Wednesday at Best Buy in Marlborough was great! We should do it again soon, any body?

The track was:

*Focal JMLab Demo Disc 4 - 14 - Cyrill Lutzelschwab & Martin Hess - Boxenkiller *

D.


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

derickveliz said:


> *Thanks, It was great! *
> 
> Meeting after work on Wednesday at Best Buy in Marlborough was great! We should do it again soon, any body?
> 
> ...


Hey, let me know if you do that again. I live couple miles down the road and can be there in literally 1 min.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Ziggyrama said:


> Hey, let me know if you do that again. I live couple miles down the road and can be there in literally 1 min.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I'm going to be in Lowes (RT62 and 495) around 6:30-7:00 pm on Wednesday that is one more exit north from Best Buy, if that works for you or anybody else in the area, just let me know. 

D.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

derickveliz said:


> I'm going to be in Lowes (RT62 and 495) around 6:30-7:00 pm on Wednesday that is one more exit north from Best Buy, if that works for you or anybody else in the area, just let me know.
> 
> D.


I could try and make it, but I need a place to plug in a power supply. Now that I have 7 amplifiers and turned up the gains, she pulls about 35 amps at 12 volts. Can we meet at someones house or somewhere that there is power?


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I could try and make it, but I need a place to plug in a power supply. Now that I have 7 amplifiers and turned up the gains, she pulls about 35 amps at 12 volts. Can we meet at someones house or somewhere that there is power?


I'm going to have to move the date to next week. 
It would be so nice to see you (High Resolution Audio) 

I don't think we can get any power at Lowe or Best Buy, my house is about 1 hour away from this location going West, maybe some one else lives around and could host. 

Sounds like you have increased the power, can't wait to listen.

D.


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

I live right down the street but my house is a total war zone right. I am building an addition so I have excavator and raw foundations in my yard and driveway, lol.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

How many people do we have for early/mid October meet in Lynn?


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Little over an hour for me, as long as i don't have to work before, I'm a 90%

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Lynn is like 3 hours and 45 min from my house. Can we meet up a little closer. 

Like in the west of Boston area?

I have a friend who use to compete. He lives in Rhode Island.

How about End of Sept? Like the 23 Saturday or 24th Sunday?


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm in for wherever and whenever. Just hungry to hear different systems since I missed the last one. Will probably have a new system to demo.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Let's shoot for slightly west of town, exact place TBD. We've done north, south, now let's do west. First half of October is still target time frame. Have a system or not - show up!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Sound good to me. I'm down for west this time. Any weekend will work.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Would it be possible to take some sort of roll call to gauge interest in this fall meet up? Please copy, add your name and paste. Thanks

1. Mless5 (Igor)
2. High Res. Audio ( Gerald )
3. Porkcereal ( Josh )


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

1. Mless5 (Igor)
2. High Res. Audio ( Gerald )
3. Porkcereal ( Josh )
4. MA043HA (Mark)


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

Not DIY but maybe ready to show next time we meet:


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

and these:


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

MA043HA said:


> Not DIY but maybe ready to show next time we meet:


Hi Mark,

Nice car and gear....looking forward to our Get Together. It doesn't matter if it's DIY or not, the most important part is you have a system that plays and you show up.....lol


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1. Mless5 (Igor)
2. High Res. Audio ( Gerald )
3. Porkcereal ( Josh )
4. MA043HA (Mark) 
5. Ziggyrama (Mike)
6. derickveliz ( Derick)
7. George ( not on the forum from RI)
8. Mike A. ( not on the forum from the Cape )
9. Angelo ( not on the forum from the Cape )
10. Goodstuff ( Mike ) Western Mass (possibly-maybe)


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

High Resolution Audio said:


> 1. Mless5 (Igor)
> 2. High Res. Audio ( Gerald )
> 3. Porkcereal ( Josh )
> 4. MA043HA (Mark)
> ...


I am interested, what place are you guys thinking? Btw, my name is Mike.....you know, the bald guy with the silver Subaru 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

?




I'm down, as long as "she" doesn't have plans for me.... I should say "they"


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1. Mless5 (Igor)
2. High Res. Audio ( Gerald )
3. Porkcereal ( Josh )
4. MA043HA (Mark)
5. Ziggyrama (Mike)
6. derickveliz ( Derick)
7. George ( not on the forum from RI)
8. Mike A. ( not on the forum from the Cape )
9. Angelo ( not on the forum from the Cape )
10. Goodstuff ( Mike ) Western Mass (possibly-maybe) 
11. capea4 ( Charlie ) ( possibly with permission )


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Ziggyrama said:


> I am interested, what place are you guys thinking? Btw, my name is Mike.....you know, the bald guy with the silver Subaru
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Sorry Mike,

Igor was thinking Western MA as we had one North and one South of Boston, already.


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Sorry Mike,
> 
> Igor was thinking Western MA as we had one North and one South of Boston, already.


No worries. It is hard to correlate board names with actual people or mix up who is who.

Love to do another meet especially since I have done improvements to my setup and would love to get feedback.

Western mass, just how far west? People in the city think 495 is western mass . I am right on 495 so I can easily do Worcester or even beyond. Any idea on the general area?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

495 corridor is probably easy enough for anyone 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Gerald.....lmao

How we got so many cape guys, not on the forum?


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

capea4 said:


> Thanks Gerald.....lmao
> 
> How we got so many cape guys, not on the forum?


I thought you might get a kick of of that.....lol

I started bringing Sound Quality back in my area. Giving demos and what not. Mike A. was into car audio back in the day, and I kind of got him back into it, and also our mutual friend Angelo. Mike's been installing systems left and right. 

Just stopping by and asking someone if they have time for a quick demo, plants a seed. 

Mike A. has really been the motivating factor talking people into putting systems in, as he has the install skills and desire. He just put in some new Stereo Integrity components and an old school McIntosh sub in his Subaru.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well it definitely will not be "Western MA" - more like around 95ish loop or Framingham. Let's shoot for October 14-15 weekend.

Mark, congratulations on the new set up - these large coupes are nice!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Igor, 

Do you have any ideas for the day of the event so that I people can start planning?

Thanks,

Gerald


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Let's shoot for noon on Saturday.
Does anyone know if Hopkington State Park has a paid entrance?


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

Mless5 said:


> Let's shoot for noon on Saturday.
> Does anyone know if Hopkington State Park has a paid entrance?


I was just there this past Saturday. $8 day pass.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

MA043HA said:


> I was just there this past Saturday. $8 day pass.


Thanks. Do you know if it is year round or just when in season $8?


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Looked like year round. They run winter activities as well. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

The Pizza shop owner, John the cook, and Josh can't make it on Saturday. Any thoughts of having it on Sunday instead? Just a question?


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

If i ditch the wife on her birthday i might need a new place to live. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

High Resolution Audio said:


> The Pizza shop owner, John the cook, and Josh can't make it on Saturday. Any thoughts of having it on Sunday instead? Just a question?


If I can make it at all, Sunday would be the day.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Postpone till spring instead?


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

Saturday 10/21 or Sunday 10/22?


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

MA043HA said:


> Saturday 10/21 or Sunday 10/22?


I should be good with those days. I offered my house as a spot to Gerald/ HiRes as long as we for don't go over 13 people. Located 5 min off 495 behind miles Standish business park @ exit 9

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

The Date for the GTG is Sunday October 22.

In order to save everyone the $8 entry fee to the park, Josh has graciously offered to host. He also said we can use his electricity. And that will work out great for everyone as my Diesel Truck Smells horrible when running. 

Because it gets dark so early the time has changed to 10:30 AM

We can re-allocate the $8 we are saving for the entry fee to the park, to get lunch. Domino's will be able to deliver. 

The location is 5 min from 495 at the Norton / Taunton line. Near Standish Business Park at exit 9.

P.M. Josh ( PorkCereal) for exact address.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Started new thread for the fall 2017 GTG:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...diyma/365929-boston-area-gtg-fall-2017-a.html


----------

